# Esperanto : Du malsamaj kondutaj reagoj : la pesimista negativa kaj la optimista pozitiva.



## Jocaste

Bonsoir !
Je cherche une traduction de *malsamaj *dans la phrase suivante :
_Du *malsamaj *kondutaj reagoj : la pesimista negativa kaj la optimista pozitiva._

Translation in French, English, German, Spanish or Italian. Whatever !
Thanks in advance


----------



## Kraus

I think it means "different". "Sama" = "same" (English)


----------



## irene.acler

I agree with Kraus: _sama = same_, and _mal-_ is the prefix used to form the contrary of a term
So _malsama = different._


----------



## Nizo

Jocaste said:


> Bonsoir !
> Je cherche une traduction de *malsamaj *dans la phrase suivante :
> _Du *malsamaj *kondutaj reagoj : la pesimista negativa kaj la optimista pozitiva._
> 
> Translation in French, English, German, Spanish or Italian. Whatever !
> Thanks in advance


 
Let me try my hand at three translations for you.  Corrections and suggestions are welcome.

English:  _Two different behavioral reactions: the pessimistic negative and the optimistic positive_.

French:  _Deux réactions comportementales différentes : la négative pessimiste et la positive optimiste._

Spanish:  _Dos reacciones conductuales diferentes : la negativa pesimista y la positiva optimista._


----------



## Kraus

Italian: Due reazioni comportamentali diverse: quella negativa pessimista e quella positiva ottimista.


----------

